# Show off your Halloween Costumes



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

After looking all weekend and the past 2 days, I finally got a costume for Matrix. He's going to be a pumpkin. The problem I was having was that there weren't any small costumes and a few were "small" but huge when I put it on him. Anyway, I know that some of us are posting individual halloween costume pics on here but I thought it would be cool to see them all in one place. 

I'm taking Matrix's picture tonight since my camera was dead last night when I tried his costume on..haha. So post away!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

<span style="font-family:bangle wide">No costumes for my guys….but I can’t wait to see some of yours dressed up!</span>


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mia's a pumpkin too!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

what a cute pumpkin!! Kissi was a bumble bee last year but since I have Mia too this year and she does not walk well on a leash (she is a pulling machine!) maybe I will dress her as Cinderella and decorate her stroller like her pumpkin coach...I have not decided about Kissi yet...any suggestions?


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's Matrix in his making his Halloween debut for the first time anywhere other than his home......


----------



## nellybug11 (Aug 19, 2006)

OMG I looove all the costumes!!! all of the babies look so cute dressed up!! LOVE IT


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Matrix doesn't look very happy with you putting
that costume on him!


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> Matrix doesn't look very happy with you putting
> that costume on him!
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah he didn't feel like dressing up last night. It's funny because normally he loves it and he's always putting on clothes. But he wasn't in the mood last night. I hope he's in better spirits when we go to the pet stores for the costume contests. haah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All of your fluff-babies look great









I love friggin Halloween!!!

Andrea~


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Mia didn't look so happy herself!







Adorable -- but a little miffed.

I think all you punkins are simply adorable


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cute pumkins


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

there are a couple of threads about halloween costumes already that i have posted in... i bet you all are getting tired of seeing these...lol


















he's a wizard/warlock. i think it fits him. he's definitely cast a spell on me....


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

> there are a couple of threads about halloween costumes already that i have posted in... i bet you all are getting tired of seeing these...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww he's sooo cute.


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oppps even though I checked before, I just noticed that another thread was started waaay before mine. So this thread could be closed. And we can join the parade over here.... 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=halloween


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

mac is going to be a firedog!!


----------

